# Sheepshead at I-10 Bridge?



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

I've only been fishing here 2 years so this may, or may not be, a dumb question. Are the bridge pilings around the I-10 bridge in Escambia Bay a good place to catch Sheepshead? I'm thinking of hitting the 3 Mile Bridge, what's left of it, but the I-10 bridge is closer to the house and will likely be less crowded tomorrow. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use to have better luck on the train bridge!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

jaster said:


> I use to have better luck on the train bridge!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! I'll give it a shot. I just didn't know if they came that far north into the bay. Thanks again.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The biggest sheep i caught was on the bridge over Hwy 90 in pace to Pensacola. You vcan catch them way up in the bay. good luck


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

chaps said:


> The biggest sheep i caught was on the bridge over Hwy 90 in pace to Pensacola. You vcan catch them way up in the bay. good luck


Thanks much for the info!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Better off closer to the pass. Fish have pushed down.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take an old shovel with you. Scrape the bridges upstream and then feed em!


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Splittine said:


> Better off closer to the pass. Fish have pushed down.


OK. I think I'm going to launch at the ramp on 9 mile, head to 3 mile bridge and work my way back. Hell, they aren't gonna come to me so I guess I'm going to just hit all the bridges starting at 3 mile and work my way back to the ramp jumping from bridge to bridge. A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work so theres that.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

lastcast said:


> Take an old shovel with you. Scrape the bridges upstream and then feed em!


That's what some guy told me in Walmart. He said scape the barnacles off the bridge piling and use it for bait. How the heck do you get it on a hook?


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

You use the barnacles as chum not bait. The sheepies go up the rivers a good ways as well but do go out to spawn. Adult *sheepshead* spend the warmer months in inshore waters and *move* to offshore *spawning* grounds in late winter when water temperatures drop. They remain offshore to *spawn* in early spring and then the majority return to inshore waters. This is what I believe splittine was reffering to.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a lot of fresh (and muddy) water pushing down from the rivers right now. Historically, the train trestle bridge I have heard will yield sheeps but right now I would be impressed if a good catch occurred there. 3-mile or maybe Garcon bridge, and Bob Sikes would be my bets right now... but I haven't had the boat in the water in almost 3 months due to wind and work schedule so I am just guessing. I'll be on the road taking my 8 year old to visit family in NC the next several days, but hope to get out there late week next week. Please post up and let us know how you do!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sheephead eat cuustations.....The last time I caught a sheephead in that area was in 1998 when I got my new Scout. It tasted like crap.....The dog wouldn't even eat it. Fish pick up taste by their diet.....My Buddy Bobby Shows RIP.....told me yep.....The ones closer to or in the Gulf are a LOT better.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Try the jetties at ft Pickens and Mcree this time of year.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> There is a lot of fresh (and muddy) water pushing down from the rivers right now. Historically, the train trestle bridge I have heard will yield sheeps but right now I would be impressed if a good catch occurred there. 3-mile or maybe Garcon bridge, and Bob Sikes would be my bets right now... but I haven't had the boat in the water in almost 3 months due to wind and work schedule so I am just guessing. I'll be on the road taking my 8 year old to visit family in NC the next several days, but hope to get out there late week next week. Please post up and let us know how you do!


Well, I did terrible but had fun. You know those trips we never admit to ? Well, I'll admit it. First, I couldn't find live shrimp anywhere so I bought some of that frozen crap. I went to 3 mile bridge based off the input from here and there were about a dozen boats there which I don't think was too bad as everyone kept their distance. I got over some good structure, hit spot lock, and my iPilot remote shut down. Evidently that particular battery was only allocated about a 3 use shelf life. I had a spare, but by the time I got it changed and got the boat twisted around there was a guy locked on over the spot. I saw one guy in another spot boat two sheeps in about an hour. I moved to another spot and a 9-10 yr old kid fishing with his dad boated one sheep and an out of slot black drum. It's always good to see a kid catching fish so there was at least that highlight. My line bird nested just by looking at it (see the line questions I posted in another thread) so I'm switching to braid on all my rigs because I can't find mono that's worth a shit anymore. However, the boat ran great and I wasn't at work so it could've been worse. I'll be at it again next week because a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah sorry you didn't catch them up, but like you said, at least you got on the water. Incidentally if your ipilot remote ever stops working and won't turn back on, try opening it up, flip the battery over so it's backwards, put the cover back on for about 30 seconds and then take it off and turn the battery right side up again. Wife found that on Youtube and I told her I thought that sounded like total BS, but when it happened I tried it and it worked. Have had that happen a few times since then.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> Ah sorry you didn't catch them up, but like you said, at least you got on the water. Incidentally if your ipilot remote ever stops working and won't turn back on, try opening it up, flip the battery over so it's backwards, put the cover back on for about 30 seconds and then take it off and turn the battery right side up again. Wife found that on Youtube and I told her I thought that sounded like total BS, but when it happened I tried it and it worked. Have had that happen a few times since then.


Thanks for the tip! I'll try that next time.


----------

